# Wie bekommt man Maden schneller zum Castern?



## haenschen (29. Juni 2009)

Moin moin, 
meine kumpels meinen , dass wenn man maden in die mikrowelle packt , dass sie schneller zu caster werden. ist das richtig? 
oder habt ihr noch ein paar tipps&tricks wie man die schneller zu caster bekommt ? 
mfg


----------



## schorle (29. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wie bekommt man Maden schneller zum Castern?*



haenschen schrieb:


> Moin moin,
> meine kumpels meinen , dass wenn man maden in die mikrowelle packt , dass sie schneller zu caster werden. ist das richtig?
> oder habt ihr noch ein paar tipps&tricks wie man die schneller zu caster bekommt ?
> mfg




Maden in die Microwelle |uhoh: , Ideen haben manche Leute, das gibt nur Sauerei :v aber sicher keine Caster. einfach Die gewünschte Menge Maden eine zeitlang ausserhalb des Kühlschranks aufbewahren und schon gibts die Caster ganz von alleine. Wenn die Caster das gewünchte Stadium erreicht haben aussortieren und kühl lagern.


----------



## lorn (29. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wie bekommt man Maden schneller zum Castern?*

in die mikrowelle  sorry aber das ist echt naiv das du das glaubst.

wie schorle schon beschrieben hat, geht es am besten


----------



## delsol (29. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wie bekommt man Maden schneller zum Castern?*

Versuch sie vllt noch an einem warmen Ort zu stellen aber nicht in die pralle Sonne


----------



## haenschen (29. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wie bekommt man Maden schneller zum Castern?*



lorn schrieb:


> in die mikrowelle  sorry aber das ist echt naiv das du das glaubst.
> 
> wie schorle schon beschrieben hat, geht es am besten


 hätte ja sein können ;P 

thx schonmal für die antworten


----------



## Rotauge (29. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wie bekommt man Maden schneller zum Castern?*

Die Temperaturen sind momentan ideal zum Castern. Nur dürfen die Maden nicht in der prallen SOnne stehen, denn dann sind die ganz schnell matschig. Und immer wieder die Caster einsammeln, das heißt die hellen in eine Dose und ab in den Kühlschrank, denn nur die hellen Caster sinken, die dunklen schwimmen. Oder du zermatschst deine Caster beim Anfüttern, vermischst es mit dem Futter.

Ideales Handwerkzeug ist ein kleines Madensieb.


----------



## derNershofer (29. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wie bekommt man Maden schneller zum Castern?*

mal ne dumme frage (fisch selten mit maden)
was ist "castern"
derNershofer


----------



## BigGamer (29. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wie bekommt man Maden schneller zum Castern?*



derNershofer schrieb:


> mal ne dumme frage (fisch selten mit maden)
> was ist "castern"


 
verpuppte Maden


----------



## derNershofer (29. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wie bekommt man Maden schneller zum Castern?*

was ist der unterschied im gegensatz zu frischen


----------



## BigGamer (29. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wie bekommt man Maden schneller zum Castern?*

die bewegen sich nicht mehr


----------



## gründler (29. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wie bekommt man Maden schneller zum Castern?*

Der Saft darin ist das tolle und die farbe

Zum lagern:

Die Caster in Wasser lagern (Kühlschrank) oder in einem Luftentzogenen Gefrier Beutel (Vakum ist am besten) dadurch zögerst du das weitere verpuppen nochmal ein paar tage länger raus.

lg


----------



## Brassenwürger (29. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wie bekommt man Maden schneller zum Castern?*

Maden verpuppen sich schneller, wenn man sie von den Spänen trennt. Durch die Bewegung der Biester entsteht Reibungswärme! Die Späne saugen die Feuchtigkeit der Maden auf und geben sie an die Luft ab, durch diese Verdunstung werden sie gekühlt. Ohne Späne heizen sie sich schneller auf und verpuppen daher auch schneller. In die Sonne oder auf die Heizung sollte man sie nicht stellen, das ist dann zuviel des Guten. Dann verwandeln sie sich in einen babarisch stinkenden, blubbernden Brei!

Auch die Mikrowelle würde ich lassen, Madenpopcorn ist sicher mal ganz lustig, aber weder zum Angeln noch zum Verzehr geeignet.

Also am besten die Maden an einem warmen Sommertag ohne Späne in den Schatten stellen, zweimal täglich durchsieben, die Caster in den Kühlschrank und so weiter. Man kann Caster auch super einfrieren oder sogar vacuum - verpacken!
Aber Mikrowelle - besser nicht! Das gibt die Schweinerei des Jahrhunderts!#d

Sieht aber sicher lustig aus, wenn die Maden bei 700 Watt anfangen, zu detonieren....#6


----------



## Tricast (30. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wie bekommt man Maden schneller zum Castern?*

Um nicht verrückt zu werden braucht man "Castermaden". Die verpuppen sich schneller und gleichmäßiger. Einfach mal euren Händler fragen ob er die auch hat. Und ihr braucht ein Madensieb. Alle paar Stunden die Maden auf das Sieb geben; die Caster bleiben oben liegen und die Maden krabbeln durch. Dann noch bisschen aussortieren und die Caster wie schon beschrieben ab in den Kühlschrank.

Gruß aus Bremen
Heinz


----------



## Molke-Drink (30. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wie bekommt man Maden schneller zum Castern?*

Extra Castermaden?Hab isch ja noch nie gehört,sind bestimmt nur welche du i-wo ungekühlt liegen#6


----------



## gründler (30. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wie bekommt man Maden schneller zum Castern?*



Molke-Drink schrieb:


> Extra Castermaden?Hab isch ja noch nie gehört,sind bestimmt nur welche du i-wo ungekühlt liegen#6


 

Nö das ist ne andere fliegensorte die sich schneller verpuppen wie zb.ITA Fleischmaden oder Pinkies.
Made ist nicht Made es gibt da unterschiede,kennen die meisten Normalangler aber nicht,ist aber auch nicht wichtig für "normalo" der Pro Stipper legt da schon viel mehr wert drauf was er für Maden kauft.
Für Altagsangeln tun es normale Maden auch.

lg


----------



## Tricast (30. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wie bekommt man Maden schneller zum Castern?*

Mag ja sein dass es in Ibbenbüren nicht bekannt ist. So viele Fliegenarten es gibt,so viele Madenarten gibt es auch. Nur mal ganz grob: Es gibt Maden, Pinkies und selten Squatts im Handel. Und es gibt Maden, die sich besonders zum Caster machen eignen. Wer sich für das Thema Caster interessiert sollte mal bei champions team.de suchen, dort gibt es eine fundierte Anleitung.

Gruß aus der Stadt der Stippermesse
Heinz


----------



## fisherb00n (1. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wie bekommt man Maden schneller zum Castern?*

Maden in eine kleine Wanne packen, ein Sieb obenauf und an einen schattigen, aber warmen Platz stellen...das Sieb ist gegen die Vögel und anderes Getier...


----------



## Fechtus68 (3. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wie bekommt man Maden schneller zum Castern?*

Mein Weg zu schönen Castern: Ich bestelle mir spezielle Castermaden immer etwa 14 Tage bevor ich sie brauche. Damit will ich erreichen, dass sie ein wenig altern...natürlich im Köderkühlschrank. Castermaden werden, im Gegensatz zur 'normalen' Made, auf Fisch gezogen. Hab gestern die 1 Woche alten Castermaden in feuchtes Sägemehl gesetzt. Nach ca. 1 Stunde kannst du sie dann schon zum ersten mal durch's Madensieb laufen lassen. Bei den momentanen Temperaturen werden aus augenscheinlich schönen 'frischen' Castermaden innerhalb von 24 Stunden Caster. Zur Aufbewahrung: Sie in eine Tüte zu geben und die Luft rauszuziehen halte ich für schlecht. Obwohl die Made verpuppt ist 'lebt' sie ja noch und brauch Sauerstoff. Ich bewahre sie in einer Dose Wasser im Kühlschrank auf und wechsle das Wasser täglich. So fangen sie nicht an zu stinken....

Das ganze funzt natürlich auch mit 'normalen' Maden. Dauert dann halt bissl länger. Wichtig ist sie feucht zu halten, egal ob Caster- oder normale Made....sonst werden sie, wenn nicht ausdrücklich erwünscht, zu Schwimmern....


----------

